
Lyft Office to Leave Bay Area for Nashville - evtothedev
https://nextcity.org/daily/entry/lyft-moves-customer-service-hq-to-nashville
======
dhulser
kind of misleading headline there... They're not leaving the bay area, they're
just opening a support office in nashville.

